# R35 Front Splitter



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi, require a front splitter/spoiler for a R35 2009.

What have you for sale?

Thanks


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

R35gtr94 said:


> Hi, require a front splitter/spoiler for a R35 2009.
> 
> What have you for sale?
> 
> Thanks


Got a standard one of 2009 for sale, if interested i can send pics


----------



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

motors said:


> Got a standard one of 2009 for sale, if interested i can send pics



Can you send me pics and price?

Thanks


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

R35gtr94 said:


> Can you send me pics and price?
> 
> Thanks


Will get pics tonight


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

splitter off low mileage 2009 some scratches underneath, needs a good clean no cracks


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

pics from both sides , not sure what its worth


----------



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

Still after a splitter

Anyone???


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

is one above of interest?


----------



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

motors said:


> is one above of interest?




How much posted to northern ireland? thanks


----------

